# Rotel Releases a New Audiophile Pre/Pro (RSP-1582)



## Todd Anderson

Following several years of detailed development, Rotel Electronics has unveiled a new sharp looking preamplifier and surround processor. The 7.1 channel pre/pro is loaded with high-end touches, but carries a relatively modest high-end MSRP of $3,499. Today we’re previewing the RSP-1582 and highlighting a few of its more significant features.










_The front panel of Rotel's new RSP-1582 features a nifty 7-inch TFT screen._​

Enthusiasts look to pre/pro units for one result: the highest quality of sound reproduction. According to Rotel, that’s exactly what they hope the RSP-1582 delivers. The company says that its engineers “painstakingly” evaluated every circuit design in the unit to streamline performance and eliminate interference. 

The heart of the RSP-1582 is comprised of six 24-bit/192-kHz Wolfson Microelectronics WM8740 digital-to-analog converters (DACs). Four of the WM8740 DACs are dedicated to front sound stage (LCR) and subwoofer channels, with the remaining two handling rear and surround channel duties. Rotel also integrated a Texas Instruments PCM1804 analog-to-digital converter (ADC). Users can select a bypass function that eliminates the DSP section, creating a pure analog signal path. 

The RSP-1582 uses a Texas Insturments Aureus TMS320DA808 chip to decode multichannel soundtracks. The unit ships with support for Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio codecs. Currently, it does not offer Dolby Atmos or DTS:X decoding. According to Twice, Rotel says a future upgrade will enable Atmos functionality. 

On the video side, the RSP-1582 houses a Silicon Image Sil9573 2K/4K HDMI Transceiver to allow 4K video pass-through. It also has two HDMI 4K pass-through outputs (one of which is ARC/CEC enabled). It’s worthy to note that the RSP-1582 does not currently carry HDCP 2.2 protection, which means it won’t be able to manage HDCP 2.2 protected 4K content. This isn’t an issue now, but could become an issue as streaming 4K content becomes more prevalent. 










_A gorgeous maze of connection options on the backside of the RSP-1582._​

A total of eight rear and one front 4K HDMI inputs were included for nearly limitless source connectivity. Users will also have access to three optical, three coaxial, and one PC-USB digital input, in addition to a phono stage, XLR balanced, and six stereo analog inputs. Analog pre-outputs include balanced XLR, unbalanced RCA, and twin subwoofer connections. A front-panel USB input supports charging connected Apple devices and can be used for firmware updates.

The RSP-1582 comes in either a black or silver finish. It's front panel features a slick looking 7-inch color TFT display. Rotel says it will ship sometime during March or April of 2015.

_Image Credit: Rotel_


----------



## Talley

Just stinks right now buying new pre/pro gear with all the HDMI spec changes and whatnot. I took the suffer now route until things stabilize.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Usually there are give and take buying years...but this is a pretty significant one. The good news is that firmware updates are possible. The biggest question is: which items on your want list can be addressed by firmware upgrades?

Not sure of the feasibility of this...but it would be nice to have a manufacturer produce a HDCP 2.2 external decoder...perhaps a standalone unit...or maybe a dongle of some kind. Not sure if the industry would like low cost decoders floating around, but it would help to eliminate that issue.


----------



## Peter Loeser

This is definitely a good year to wait it out IMO. Lots of really nice equipment and exciting technologies coming into the market but too many unknowns that are likely to be answered in the next 6-12 months. Take a breather, tweak your acoustics, upgrade your sub, but let us be the guinea pigs that test the waters with the new electronics. I don't know how plausible it would be to get our hands on a Rotel unit. Very very nicely made gear though from my experience.


----------



## Todd Anderson

Peter Loeser said:


> This is definitely a good year to wait it out IMO. Lots of really nice equipment and exciting technologies coming into the market but too many unknowns that are likely to be answered in the next 6-12 months. Take a breather, tweak your acoustics, upgrade your sub, but let us be the guinea pigs that test the waters with the new electronics. I don't know how plausible it would be to get our hands on a Rotel unit. Very very nicely made gear though from my experience.


Peter, aside from Atmos/DTS:X and HDCP 2.2, do you have any other tech omissions that makes you weary on the new gear hitting the market?


----------



## Peter Loeser

Todd Anderson said:


> Peter, aside from Atmos/DTS:X and HDCP 2.2, do you have any other tech omissions that makes you weary on the new gear hitting the market?


Generally speaking I would add UHD/4k (plus any related potential changes to Blu-ray) and the various new (or new-ish) flat panel display technologies. IMO a nice 7.1 system with a Blu-ray player and good quality 1080p display can produce a really incredible home theater experience. Anything beyond that serves to improve or, shall we say, "enhance" that experience but will likely only appeal to a small percentage of consumers. I personally don't find any of the new tech to be gimmicky, but I also don't feel like any of it is a must-have. The tricky part now is that in some cases the software and hardware are developing at different rates, and many of these new features require updates or additions to one or both. Neither of which is cheap. I look at it more like the mobile phone industry now. Either be happy with what you have, or if you must upgrade, know that there will almost certainly be a new and improved version available within a year or so.


----------



## Talley

Peter Loeser said:


> Generally speaking I would add UHD/4k (plus any related potential changes to Blu-ray) and the various new (or new-ish) flat panel display technologies. IMO a nice 7.1 system with a Blu-ray player and good quality 1080p display can produce a really incredible home theater experience. Anything beyond that serves to improve or, shall we say, "enhance" that experience but will likely only appeal to a small percentage of consumers. I personally don't find any of the new tech to be gimmicky, but I also don't feel like any of it is a must-have. The tricky part now is that in some cases the software and hardware are developing at different rates, and many of these new features require updates or additions to one or both. Neither of which is cheap. I look at it more like the mobile phone industry now. Either be happy with what you have, or if you must upgrade, know that there will almost certainly be a new and improved version available within a year or so.


Agreed. Considering I just purchased my gear and got my system going and KNOWING about all this stuff in the air particularly this year with all the changing going on I decided to stick to a budget system. BUT, after watching Fury last night I can tell you that the 1080P and 5.1 is truly a great experience and I already know if it impresses me then 95% of the people coming over to view will be just as impressed.

Sure... 4k/atmos/etc will all add a nice touch but will be a costly investment for 10% better performance.


----------



## Todd Anderson

I should have thrown UHD/hdmi 2.0 in there... 

I agree with you...a well calibrated HD 7.1 system should go a long way. That said, I am completely intrigued by HDR tech in displays...less intrigued about more pixels. Atmos/DTS:X are high on my upgrade list, but I'm thinking your suggestion of waiting it out might be a good one. Seems like some obvious holes still exist.


----------



## prerich

Peter Loeser said:


> This is definitely a good year to wait it out IMO. Lots of really nice equipment and exciting technologies coming into the market but too many unknowns that are likely to be answered in the next 6-12 months. Take a breather, tweak your acoustics, upgrade your sub, but let us be the guinea pigs that test the waters with the new electronics. I don't know how plausible it would be to get our hands on a Rotel unit. Very very nicely made gear though from my experience.


Excellent comment! I will test the HDMI 2.0 and HDCP 2.2 waters with a new Nvidia GTX 960 video card...$200 tops - that's not a lot to spend


----------



## dschlic1

It seems strange that a high end, high priced AV equipment would not have the latest decoders etc. All of the missing items are available on currently shipping products. I wonder how much "painstaking" care went into the design?


----------



## Todd Anderson

dschlic1 said:


> It seems strange that a high end, high priced AV equipment would not have the latest decoders etc. All of the missing items are available on currently shipping products. I wonder how much "painstaking" care went into the design?


I don't think you're the only one wondering this...obviously R&D for products such as this spans a large timeframe, and some of the "missing pieces" aren't yet fully defined. Some of those pieces will be added via firmware updates, others may evolve beyond where they are today.

I think it's important to remember that real world development and manufacturing doesn't move at the speed of the internet. And typical buyers' want lists and concerns are probably less picky than what we can drum-up.

Rotel does address 4K compatibility...does offer HDMI 2.0... so those issues are moot. They aren't revealing enough info to analyze how it's capabilities align with UHD Blu-ray standards (granted, those standards were only released last month) on the video side.

Definitely a tough one for forward thinking consumers. But, as Peter points out: high-end 7.1 and HD compliant gear is fully functional and (when set-up properly) will create an incredible cinematic experience.


----------



## comrade

Rotel is known for not jumping on the band wagon, but offering flexible components in the changing technology interim. I've owned the Rotel RSP-960AX and RSP-1068 (which is still in service, supplying lossless Dolby and DTS via the analog outs of an OPPO BDP-95). I also have a Rotel HDCD player that has been in service for over 10 years, and sounds fantastic. As long as the Dolby Atmos and DTS X upgrades are simply added as a firmware download, I can see considering this prepro when I upgrade. I've never had any issues with Rotel products in over 15 years of patronage; it's quality gear.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Great points Todd. I think UHD/4k, Blu-ray, Dolby Atmos, and DTS:X are all here to stay in one form or another. Sure, the hardware is still catching up, but we're in an age where that is happening extremely rapidly. The concept-to-production cycle time is decreasing for the high volume companies with lots of R&D dollars.

Rotel is a lower volume brand with a longer refresh cycle. It probably suits them (and similar brands) well to gauge success of certain new features based on sales in the more rapidly-evolving entry level and mid-level AVR market.

Just because enthusiasts want it, doesn't mean manufacturers will build it, and just because manufacturers build it doesn't mean enthusiasts or average consumers will buy it. There is risk on both sides.

Don't forget to stock up on HDMI 2.0 cables :heehee:


----------



## fschris

This is a nice looking unit. I like the front display a lot. I am not really into the smaller single line displays and the endless scrolling up and down through menus. I know most of them are viewed on the screen however but sometimes it would be nice not to have to turn the huge panel on just to set something.

Did they mention any room correction software with this... that really seems to be where the "value add" is coming these days.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Agreed, the Rotels have a nice look. I preferred the look of the -10xx series (with the faux rack ears) but the -15xx series is still pretty classy IMO. Great build quality and performance with no frills. I suspect some of the high end processor manufacturers leave out auto room correction under the assumption that they will be used in rooms with ideal speaker/seating location and proper acoustic treatment. The current AVR and Pre/Pro models do not advertise automated setup/room correction but can be configured manually. Both have a manual 10-band PEQ as well. I would suspect if they were adding automated room correction to this one it would have been advertised. So it looks like it will share the same manual configuration options as the previous ones.


----------



## Peter Loeser

Ok... working on getting one of these to review. Looks promising, stay tuned.


----------

